# New roof, is this flashed the right way?



## Mas21pa (Nov 2, 2020)

We are in the process of building an attached garage to our stucco house. The roof lines were different, which doesnt bother me, but Inworry about two things:

the roof overlap flashing(no cricket). They laid down ice guard, metal flashing rolled up and over the ridge and the shingled. Im in Ohio so snow could be an issue. He assured me this was the best solution to prevent leaks. Do you agree?

along the wall they step flashed, and said they were going to come back and gring a grove and counterflash the stucco over the step flash. Is this okay? My stucco is around 1/2” or so thick and then we have thermoply sheating, not actual wood panels. I am petrified of water intrusion.

help! 🙂

Mark


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Proper method, yes. Please post some pics of the finished work.


----------



## Mas21pa (Nov 2, 2020)

So that is the finished work for the roof. Half way down the gable end, the roofs overlap about 2ft and that is the picture after the roofing sub left. The one from the front is showing the step flashing installed, but not the stucco counterflash as it hasnt been installed yet.

are both the preferred solutions to those?

thanks!


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Pic 2 is ok, can't really tell what's going on in 3, is too close and/or a bad angle. And 1 is from too far away to see the detail.


----------



## Mas21pa (Nov 2, 2020)

Rooferman, Fair point. Here are a couple better pics that may help.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

That step flashing looks good, hope they do as good a job on the counter for you.


----------



## Mas21pa (Nov 2, 2020)

Rooferman, you feel the counterflash with the stucco is the best solution then? Though its a different team doing the counterflash. 

also, that roof peak overlap look okay? I have never experienced an intersection of roof lines like that and want to make sure the water stays out!
Thanks for the insights!


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

The ideal way is to install the step first, then stucco leaving it off the shingles by 2in, then install the shingles. As your stucco is in contact with the roof sheathing, going on the outside is the way. And a metal trough like you have is a standard method for those intersections.


----------



## Mas21pa (Nov 2, 2020)

roofermann said:


> The ideal way is to install the step first, then stucco leaving it off the shingles by 2in, then install the shingles. As your stucco is in contact with the roof sheathing, going on the outside is the way. And a metal trough like you have is a standard method for those intersections.


 Okay, so counterflash over step flash it is. Glad to hear on the pan at the peak, I was worried sbout that.

aopreciate the help rooferman!


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

No problem! It's what the forum is for.


----------

